# Would a navigation unit from a seventh-gen Sentra work in a first-gen Versa hatchback?



## ihooper05 (10 mo ago)

I currently own a 2007 Nissan Versa hatchback, with the premium Rockford/Fosgate system. I really like the speakers and subwoofer, so I'd like to keep that functionality, however I want to upgrade to a newer deck. I have fairly basic needs (Backup camera, bluetooth audio/calls, navigation), so I don't need anything too crazy. I would prefer to install a stock Nissan deck, so I've looked into the navigation deck from a 2013-2019 Sentra (Link at the bottom of this post). After asking around, I was told that it'll fit, I just might need a dash adapter. I'm just posting here to see if there's any extra wiring, what it'll take to install, and if it will work with my stock subwoofer. Thanks! (Also have attached a photo of my current deck)










2013 Nissan Sentra AM/FM CD Player Radio Receiver W/Navigation, Satellite Radio | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2013 Nissan Sentra AM/FM CD Player Radio Receiver W/Navigation, Satellite Radio at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Except for the main power connector, the AV wiring is totally different. Your Versa also has no wiring for a backup cam, you'll need to string that, and you'll need to disable or remove the Bluetooth and Satellite modules and find a way to rewire the steering switches (they differ between the cars and likely have different values in the resistor ladders). Not saying it can't be done, but it will be a monster job unless someone already makes a system-specific swap harness and has already done the homework and swapping for you.


----------



## ihooper05 (10 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Except for the main power connector, the AV wiring is totally different. Your Versa also has no wiring for a backup cam, you'll need to string that, and you'll need to disable or remove the Bluetooth and Satellite modules and find a way to rewire the steering switches (they differ between the cars and likely have different values in the resistor ladders). Not saying it can't be done, but it will be a monster job unless someone already makes a system-specific swap harness and has already done the homework and swapping for you.


Oh that sounds like a shitshow. I don't care about having to string the backup cam, I would have to do that anyways if I wanted it with any system. I don't use satellite radio either, I just think it's a ripoff. Thank you for letting me know before I ordered the deck. Do you suggest any units in particular, preferably under $300?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm no radio guy, but there are tons of double-DIN Droid units around these days with all the features anybody could want. Many of them have swap harnesses available. Search "android" in here and you'll probably find lots of good advice.


----------



## ihooper05 (10 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> I'm no radio guy, but there are tons of double-DIN Droid units around these days with all the features anybody could want. Many of them have swap harnesses available. Search "android" in here and you'll probably find lots of good advice.


Awesome, thanks! I'll look into it when I can


----------

